# Muck heap removal company east sussex?



## beechtree (19 February 2016)

Does anyone know of a good muck heap removal company covering east sussex?


----------



## jwolfe7 (15 November 2021)

yes wolves removals, they cover all of west sussex and east sussex their website is www.wolves-removals.co.uk


----------



## CMcC (15 November 2021)

Not sure jwolfe7 quite understands what muck heap removal means!

Try Sussex Paddock Services.


----------



## MissTyc (15 November 2021)

jwolfe7 said:



			yes wolves removals, they cover all of west sussex and east sussex their website is www.wolves-removals.co.uk

Click to expand...


Epic. 
They might be surprised when I start loading up the van.


----------



## MissTyc (19 November 2021)

WRONG THREAD, SORRY!


----------

